
Sublime Text is being developed again after a year dormant - sabbasb
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2016/02/09/sublime-text-is-being-developed-again-after-a-year-dormant/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11062729](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11062729)

------
guiambros
I can't understand why people like to whine so much about ST "not being
updated frequently enough". There has been 32 updates over the last 12 months
[1]. THIRTY TWO. Lots of bugs fixed, better support, some new features.
Regression bugs rarely last more than a couple of days.

Yes, sometimes the cadence is a bit erratic - a few months without updates,
then several during the span of a few weeks - but these comments make it sound
like it has been abandoned for years. Not the case, if you're a paid user.

[1] [https://www.sublimetext.com/3dev](https://www.sublimetext.com/3dev)

------
jayzalowitz
Someone bought a subscription!

